

OSX Dock in CSS3 - aaroneous
http://michaelhue.com/cssdock/#dock-addressbook

======
micheljansen
I would not call this an OSX Dock; at most it is a Dock that is remotely
inspired by the one in OS X. The transitions are really different (Mac OS X
uses more of a fish-eye zoom). Nonetheless cool that this works using only CSS
:)

edit: I now read that Chrome doesn't handle it that well on Windows (which is
currently all I have access to). Maybe it's me :)

------
timcash
Very nice, I wonder if there is a way to keep the base plate the icons sit on
a consistent size? It appears to grow and shrink as I mouse over them...

~~~
aaroneous
I'm pretty sure that's how the OSX dock functions as well when the
magnification option is toggled.

------
wlievens
The transitions aren't smooth. I don't know if CSS3 can do that. JS certainly
can when you sprinkle some jQuery love on it.

------
vincentvanw
A few scroll-overs get my Safari (Mac) pumping. Worse than flash.

